# Rod Building Supplies for sale



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont have time to wrap rods anymore so I am selling my supplies. I have a American Rodsmith ower wrapper, tons of thread, two bottles of flex coat, and some u40 rodbond. I am sure have some other stuff as well. I am looking ffor $200 obo pm me or cll me at 529-8647


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of thread?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

All different types of thread just guessing prolly 25 or so spools


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

100 yard spools, or 1 ounce spools. Also do you know what brand?


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

some of both but mainly 1 ounce dont know the brands bought most of them from the rod room in orange beach


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

What will you take for the thread?


----------

